# My dog doesn't whant to sleep with me anymore.



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Some people might time this is a pointless post but here go's anyway. 

little background info my boyfriend and i hardly ever sleep in the same room he snors terribly witch keeps me awake and I have bad sleeping patterns anywho since bringing my gsd clay home at 8 or nine week's he has always slept in the same room as me not once in 3 years has he not, but for the last two nights he has chosen to sleep with my boyfriend it's a little puzzling I do everything for clay walk him feed him play with him ect he will not even walk with my bf unless I'm next to him.
He will scream bloody murder if I walk away from him while my bf holds him on walk or trips to the shops ect he looks to me for eveything and is very much my dog.

the only thing I can think that may have caused this change in his behaviour is that I had a cold recently and was coughing a lot this would cause him to leave the room I was in but am no longer coughing and he still isn't staying with me at night even sometimes in the day he will take himself off to the bedroom.

I'm just so worried something has damaged our close bond I miss him next to me or over in his usual place in his bed or on the floor I'm sure I'm just being silly and mybe the green eyed monster is showing itself but I do feel he is being a little of with me and our relationship isn't the same :teary:

Ps sorry for such a long post.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My dogs sleep where I put them at night. If I want them on the floor in my room, that's where I tell them to go, then I close the door. If it's that important to you, don't give your dog an option. You are the boss.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi. Is there a bed for him in your boyfriend's room? Is his room warmer than yours?
Is the floor warmer in that room?

He might be spending part of the night in your room and part in your BF's room.

I don't think this has anything to do with you personally, I think that for some reason your dog is more comfortable in the other room. He might be lulled by the sound of snoring. lol But maybe.

And what LuvShephers said, keep him in your room by closing the door.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Findlay said:


> Hi. Is there a bed for him in your boyfriend's room? Is his room warmer than yours?
> Is the floor warmer in that room?
> 
> He might be spending part of the night in your room and part in your BF's room.
> ...


He doesn't have a bed in my boyfriends room he spends all night on the bed with him he won't even come if I call him, he will come and wake me up at 5 or 6 am by winging to be invited up on my bed but he has always done this it just seems he trying to stay out of my way most of the time witch is strange because up until a few days ago he was my velcro dog.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> My dogs sleep where I put them at night. If I want them on the floor in my room, that's where I tell them to go, then I close the door. If it's that important to you, don't give your dog an option. You are the boss.


Yeah I guess I could close him in with me but I would kinda feel like I was traping him were he doesn't want to be.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

My Sheltie is like my shadow and then 1 day he decided to sleep in another room. He slept in the other room for about 5 days but I still left my bedroom door open for him every night which probably wasn't the best idea because I woke up 1 morning with 2 German shepherds on my bed with me :laugh: One morning I woke up and my Sheltie was back in his bed and every night since then he has come up to bed with me. Maybe try leaving the door open and he might surprise you one night


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

happyblond said:


> He doesn't have a bed in my boyfriends room he spends all night on the bed with him he won't even come if I call him, he will come and wake me up at 5 or 6 am by winging to be invited up on my bed but he has always done this it just seems he trying to stay out of my way most of the time witch is strange because up until a few days ago he was my velcro dog.


Dogs are goofy. 
You'll get him back, he's just being a goof.

Plus it's only been a few days. Give it time. He'll come around.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

I am sure you have done nothing to damage the bond! He might be having a surge of independence. Or maybe he wants to protect your BF right now. Don't worry at all!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My Newlie starts out at bedtime and begins each morning with me, but he moves around the rest of the night. Sometimes he goes down to the foot of the bed and sometimes he jumps down to the floor. I think he gets hot and I wonder if that might have something to do with your situation. Is the room your boyfriend sleeps in cooler than yours? Also, you may put off more body heat than your boyfriend, particularly if you were running a low-grade fever with your cold. Just a thought.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

annabirdie said:


> I am sure you have done nothing to damage the bond! *He might be having a surge of independence.* Or maybe he wants to protect your BF right now. Don't worry at all!


That's it... a surge of independence. 

Finn use to lay at my feet every night, sometimes he would leave me and lay at my husband's feet.

Now, he will sometimes leave the room that we're sitting in and go to lay in his crate, which is in a different room all together. 

he's just separating a bit, independence is a good thing.
It's a sign of confidence.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe something happened while you were sleeping and he was hurt? Rolled over on him and caught his leg awkwardly or something along those lines.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have several dogs and I let them sleep wherever. They move around during the night, it's like the changing of the guard. If I fall asleep on the couch there is always one at my feet, but two of them never rotate that spot(my oldest and my youngest). My youngest tends to stay right next to me on the floor. I notice that Robyn holds the spot the longest but once any of them move from that spot the next one takes it pretty quick. If I'm in my room I usually close the door and they move around there too. If I leave the door open , which is rare, the youngest wanders and then I wonder what he's doing. Midnite and Robyn(2 older GSDs) tend to sleep between the door and me or at the top of the stairs. 

Now if I have my nieces and nephew are over all of this changes and I have a lot less dogs because most of them will all choose to sleep near the kids versus me. I don't get upset, it's just where they feel they need to be. They still love me and I have more room to spread out


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

happyblond said:


> He doesn't have a bed in my boyfriends room he spends all night on the bed with him he won't even come if I call him, he will come and wake me up at 5 or 6 am by winging to be invited up on my bed but he has always done this it just seems he trying to stay out of my way most of the time witch is strange because up until a few days ago he was my velcro dog.


Something is differeent IMO. From time to time, I will have restless sleep, lots of tossing and turning because I'm trying to work some problems out in my mind. I live alone, but this is the time when I will wake up in the middle of the night and my pup is not with me and it depresses me.

My thought is - they are so finely tuned to us, when we have restless sleep (if we know it or not) - they are going to go somewhere where that "negative stuff" is not happening so they aren't kept awake by it. 

When I don't sleep good, I know my dog isn't sleeping well. My slighest movement out of the norm disturbes her...... Not enough to alert that you are sick and need help, just a period of time when you are not as quite to be around as the guy sawing logs next door without a care in the world

When I know that my pup has left the bedroom at night to get some serious snoozes in - I actually say I'm sorry for the rough night when I wake up in the morning - because I know I caused the disruption


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone for your quick replys they put my mind at ease and would as like to say clay is back to normal with me and is back sleeping with me I am very pleased and happy and have concluded it was my coughing that he was avoiding not me personally and to help him get over his dislike to my coughing he gets a tasty treat every time I do cough and it seems to be working again thanks all


----------

